# Issues with newhollandskidsteers ?



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has had any major problems with the newer L series skidsteers now seeing they have been out for a few years now


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I hated mine traded it back for a terex 
Wouldn't start when cold from day 1 
They had a recall on problem but I never for notice so they would not do it for me 
My main country went 
Blew over 15 hydro lines all in 310
Hours of uses light use my bobcat has 600 hours no blown hoses my older nh had over 2500 hours with 3 blown hoses 
Can would leak from plastic above seat factory enclosed 
There was more minor stuff but I will never buy another NH


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

What model did u have


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

lawnboy2121;1651212 said:


> What model did u have


Are you looking to buy or concerned about a recent purchase?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

L 185b 2008


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

No I have a L225 going on my 3rd plowing season with it and just wondering how they r holding up. I run mine summer and winter and so far I have had no issues with it just seeing if I am lucky or if people r having good luck with there's


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I looked at the new tier 4 and sounded to difficult to break in 
First a t5 hours then at 25 then 50 then 100 machine will shut down and do its thing not for me 
My bobcat just runs


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

My machine is a tier 3


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144584

This should help you with some information, too.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Just serviced my 225 and checked it out for the winter and still no issues . The door hinges look as they did when it was new no electrical problems motor runs great and no leaks it's ready . On a different note just replaced the starter on my 96 Jd 8875 . It the first one not bad for a 17 yr old machine


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Tried them. Not for me. If I was going to buy one I would go case. But I stuck with bc. Even our rental companies are going back to bc machines.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

We owned an L220 for 280hrs. hated it the whole time. We had never owned anything but NH since the 90s when we first started with an L555 deluxe.

As for actual breakdowns, we had a solenoid go bad and the cooling fan shredded itself but otherwise most things worked.

The quick tach made me mad. It automatically locks, so when you unhook and attachement, then drive over to the next one, it locks somewhat in that amount of time. Our guys wouldn't notice this and then we would find buckets in manure spreaders and such. It was a pain.

The cab was ungodly loud, had to have the radio up to 30 to hear it over the hydro whine and then the speakers were peaked out and it just crackled.

The cab air intake was right where sawdust and feed would settle so we never got fresh air. HVAC was pretty poor all around in it.

Not sure why they insist on that little window in the door frame, why not make it bigger.

The ass end was way too big. We use ours on our dairy farm and that ass got smashed into everything. Then all the plastic panels got misaligned and made a mess. Our Cat's have been smashed up just as much but the rear ends are in perfect shape even after 2400hrs the door still opened and closed perfectly on our barn 242B3 when we traded it.

Serviceability was the main thing i hated. I don't spend a ton of time in the operator seats, I spend my time in the shop. The old NH were easy to work on as long as you had the boom in the air. The new ones they wanted the cab to tilt with no special jacks so they moved the boom to the frame. This eliminated side access to the engine. However they kept the rear radiator. this eliminated rear access to the engine. Then they put some boom supports across the top, this restricted access to the engine from above. Furthermore things like the alternator were so far down in the engine compartment they were hard to reach and I am 6'2. So the cab tilts thats great right? No it flips forwards so you still have to have the boom in the air to do anything. At least when cabs flip back you don't have to have the boom in the air to work on them. So you can access the engine with the cab up then right? Nope big muffler sitting in the way which also likes to collect chaff and start fires.

Overall it was a big letdown. The visibility was great as always, but they dropped the ball on everything else.

We traded 3 NH's the next spring for 3 new Cats and were now on our 5th Cat and couldn't be happier.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

My L225 seems a lot easier to work on then my Jd 8875. U have to lift the arms on both bot u do not need any help rolling the cab forward like the older ones.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't understand peoples boner with tilting the cab on the older NH machines. Remove the seat and joysticks and you have plenty of room for most jobs.

The new machines you have no access to the engine NONE!!!!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't have any issues lifting the cabs on older machines owed one since 96 pulled an entire gearbox and wheel motor out of one with out any problems ,just looking at my new one seems a lot more service friendly then the old one . That's only my opinion


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

First Storm of the Season Stats:

Beginning of storm: 
8 Bobcats S100-S300's (700-2300 hours per machine)
1 Case
8 New Holland L220's (330-450 hours per machine)

End of storm equipment still running:
7 Bobcats
1 Case
1 New Holland.

Absolute pieces of junk, those New Hollands. Stay away.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow this is all depressing.. I just got a brand new l230 machine. I wish I would have seen this prior to ordering a brand new machine. Hopefully the brand new ones have the problems worked out. I will keep you all posted how it works out for us... Not feeling too good about this right about now though.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

As I stated I am going on my 3rd season with mine and 0 problems and it runs all year long


----------

